# Benidorm 2008



## 110170 (Feb 25, 2008)

We are also new to the MH scene haveing bought a new one in March.

We are looking at going to spain latter in the year and wondered if you guys could give some help and advise. As it is our first trip abroad we would prefer a fully equiped site:

Were can we get info in english for motorhome sites around benidorm.
What are the typical costs.
Can you book in advance.
What else do we need to know.

Oh yeh, one other thing. What is an aires site?

Many Thanks

Chris B


----------



## 111764 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi you will have no problem finding a campsite in Benidorm,for example Elraco, Lateretta, vilasole,and a few more, prices differ depending time of year and within walking distance of the new town, a french aires is parking for motorhomes which are more or less all over France, in the summer from March to Nov they usualy cost around 6euro a night and from Nov to March they are free you can also get a guide book to all these aires which are in other european countrys as well hope this helps


----------



## territo (May 1, 2005)

There is a Camperstop ( Spanish Aire) at L'alfas Del Pi near Benidorm, in November last year it was 10 Euros per night with electricity including free wi fi access. It is called Camperstop Costa Blanca, Cami del Alguers.


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Chris,

We visited Benidorm last year in our m'home to check out a site where my mam and dad now live part of the year. Camping Villa Mar is very nice and 'regimented', but placed on just he outskirts of Benidorm (but also near to El Raco and the others). No dogs though. It's on the way to Albir which is very nice too.

As well as mam and dad, my aunt and uncle are there fore 3 months in their m'home on El Raco I think - with dog. 

Everyone in Benidorm speaks English so you should have no trouble.

If you are travelling down through France you can stop off at many French aires - great value for money and usually very safe.

Thanks JCH07


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Chris, essential books to buy for the discerning motorhomer!

Caravan Club Europe 1 & 2, (Caravan Club)

All the Aires in France, (Vicarious Books)

Camping Card ACSI 2008, (www.campingcard.com)

Camperstop, (Vicarious Books)

Ohillips Multi Scale Maps Europe 2008, ( Waterstones, etc)

How to win at Scrabble! (W.H.Smiths)

Anything by Charles Dickens, (Waterstones, etc)

Autogas/LPG refuelling stations G.B. (www.go.autogas.com)

Happy vanning!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we did our first MH trip in Feb, we intended to head for Spain but ended up in Portugal for a month.

Really loved it and can't wait to do it all again............we didn't use Aires but found the Alan Rodgers guide helped alot with sites open all year etc.

I know my friend said when they headed for Benidorm alot of sites were pretty full of folks out there for the winter, so it may be wise to plan ahead and book.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I am on El Raco at the moment and it is probably the best site to be on here for distance to town and facilities. High season for prices is 28/07/08 to 25/08/08. Mid season 01/04/08 to 27/07/08. Low season 01/09/08 to 03/03/09. If you have your own transport then staying further out of town should be cheaper than here. TV is included but channels are limited, WiFi is extra and you need to check you have a signal before you select your pitch. You can get prices if you Google Camping El Raco. Good shop and indoor and outdoor pools, also a good restaurant with various bars just outside the gate. Reasonable walk to town and beach. Lots of Dutch and Brits. Spanish usually weekends only.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Go to Benidorm in the winter, you'll love it. It is not at all like portrayed on TV in my opinion. We have been for 6 to 7 weeks for the last two years. We go for the break, obviously, but moreso for the weather. Through Jan/Feb this year daytime temps (in the sun) were regularly in the high twenties. At night and soon as the sun goes down it turns cold, sometimes near to freezing. Last year in Nov/Dec it was much the same.

Others may disagree but if you are not used to Spain I would definitely advise Benidorm for the reasons that there is plenty to do and see (it doesn't close down for the winter), the weather which is the best winter weather in Europe and its dead easy because everyone speaks english and there are so many UK motorhomers there.

We've stayed on El Raco and La Torretta and prefer the latter - much closer to the town (10 minute walk to the front) and less regimented. They cost more or less the same - 300 euros a month out of season but beware prices rise steeply for shorter stays. You get an excellent pitch, good toilet and shower facilities and sat TV covering the main UK channels. In the low season electic is metered and you'll pay extra for anything over a small allowance they include in the rent.

Villa Mar is nice but well out of town and is really a site for semi permanent statics. The aire at Alfaz del Pi also well away from town although the bus services are excellent (go anywhere for a euro). We will probably try Villa Sol this year, sister site to Villa Mar but very close to the town and predominantly a site for tourers.

You cannot book any of the Benidorm sites in advance but it won't be a problem, although you may not get into the first one you go to.

The journey down is dead easy, use Aires in France and do the Spanish leg in the day. Minimise cost by avoiding the toll roads by heading to San Sebastian and using the excellent free motorways on that side of France. It looks further on the map but isn't. It can save you 300 euros on the round trip.

Oh and don't get hung up about the foreigners shooting at you, gassing you, etc !


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

averhamdave said:


> Go to Benidorm in the winter, you'll love it. It is not at all like portrayed on TV in my opinion. We have been for 6 to 7 weeks for the last two years. We go for the break, obviously, but moreso for the weather. Through Jan/Feb this year daytime temps (in the sun) were regularly in the high twenties. At night and soon as the sun goes down it turns cold, sometimes near to freezing. Last year in Nov/Dec it was much the same.
> 
> Others may disagree but if you are not used to Spain I would definitely advise Benidorm for the reasons that there is plenty to do and see (it doesn't close down for the winter), the weather which is the best winter weather in Europe and its dead easy because everyone speaks english and there are so many UK motorhomers there.
> 
> ...


Hi we headed for San Sebastian and actually had a lovely weekend just below there in Feb......................what route did you take from there ? I am just itching for next winter to be off again.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

You can do San Sebastian to Benidorm non toll all the way if you want, and at no cost in time or distance.

San Sebastian - Pamplona - Tudela - Zarragoza then the N330 and follow signs to Teruel on the N234 which is a fantastic newly improved road taking you down to Valencia.

From Valencia I suggest the non toll coastal road (N332) with spectacular scenery but slower than the toll motorway (A7). 

By my route its a full days drive of maybe 8 hours from San Sebastian down to Benidorm


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

A one day drive from SB actually sounds easy :wink:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree Benidorm in winter is great ! 

San Sebasian to Benidorm in 8 hours in a motorhome, not going on 

the motorway from Valencia is going some.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

It is going some and I meant to say 8 hours of steady driving.

You have to remember the Valencia to Zaragozza road has been seriously upgraded, is motorway standard, very quiet and free.

In February we left Benidorm at 10.30am, got caught up with with some roadworks near Calpe on the coast road and didn't get to Valencia until noon. On the journey we made two long stops, one about an hour, the other in the evening for a meal and a nap for about 90 minutes. I then drove all the way to the Aire in Biarritz (S.France) and was there for about 11.00pm.

So doing the sums I think I can confirm that the San Sebastian to Valencia part of the journey would have been be about 8 hours for me. 

I think that most of you who do this trip would agree that you have got to enjoy driving the motorhome and be prepared to do longish stints at the wheel!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Going down to Portugal we averaged a five hour drive most days, some a little longer............it doesn't seem as bad doing a stint over there like it does here in the UK.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Ah I see .

San Sebastian to Valencia in 8 hours , that sounds more like it !


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Yes Benidorm is great for the winter. We shall be there from the 1st Oct.

You cannot book any site and you do have to take pot luck as to which site you get on. Villasol is the closest to town with good pools restaurant supermarket all on site. Once you have stayed long term on some of these sites you can book a pitch for the following winter starting on 1st Oct, but you must be there on the day or loose the pitch.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------

